# Silmic II or Nichicon Muse KZ?



## wnmnkh

Yes, very simple question.

 Which one is better? XD


----------



## tomb

Nichicon "F*W*?" Not aware of that one - AFAIK, they make FG's, ES's, KZ's, FX's as "boutique", then quality power caps are UPW and UHE.

 As for which is better, are you applying them in the signal path or in a power supply?

 not a simple question at all ...


----------



## Pars

I think the FWs replace the FX IIRC. I would say Silmic II in general, but would agree with tomb as far as better for what?


----------



## wnmnkh

....found the answer by myself.


----------



## tomb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wnmnkh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_....found the answer by myself._

 

Yes, well - the Sigma22/11 has no need of boutique caps.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 A Panasonic FM is the lowest ESR and Ripple cap widely available, although the Nichicon UHE equals it in some sizes.

 Notably, Panasonic FM's are only available up to 50V, whereas the others go higher. Higher voltage usually means even lower ESR for the same capacitance, by the way. However, if all you do is increase voltage to 63V so that it equals a 50V FM, that may not be a good tradeoff.

 EDIT: Just guessing.


----------



## digger945

wnmnkh, now that you have the answer, why don't you share with the rest of us, and answer the question from tomb, signal path or power supply? Has anyone read the 21 capacitor shootout? Is it better if possible to avoid capacitors as a coupling device between amp and load? Perhaps transformer (monoblock)?


----------



## nikongod

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it better if possible to avoid capacitors as a coupling device between amp and load? Perhaps transformer (monoblock)?_

 

it is better to avoid more stuff in the signal path, although the effects of said stuff can be minimized or at least controlled if carefully selected.

 As far as whether a transformer or cap is better, you just opened a can of worms. they dont generally lend themselves to a similar enough circuit to really make a solid comparison. it is NOT like the cap shoot out where you can take a bunch of caps, and just swap them in the same spot on the same amp. both components have their advantages and disadvantages.


----------



## digger945

So I guess the guy who started this thread was looking for a cap to help smooth and strengthen the DC supply, to avoid ripple in the DC current as it feeds the amp device. Are the FM and Muse caps low noise also? How much of a factor is electron noise in the selection of caps, or any audio device for than matter?


----------



## vvs_75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes, well - the Sigma22/11 has no need of boutique caps.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 A Panasonic FM is the lowest ESR and Ripple cap widely available, although the Nichicon UHE equals it in some sizes.
_

 

What about Panasonic FC? I never checked to tell the truth but always thought that it have the lowest ESR.


----------



## tomb

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvs_75* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What about Panasonic FC? I never checked to tell the truth but always thought that it have the lowest ESR._

 

Nope.


----------



## digger945

Vishay Sprague Solid Tantalum
 0.045 to 0.1 Ohms at 100KHz measured ESR. I've seen these used parallel (bypassing) Panasonic ECWU Series in some highly respected amps' power supplies. By highly respected I mean on this forum (Head-Fi)


----------



## Pars

Most tantalum caps can be time bombs since their normal failure mode is a short. Not sure on the solid tantalum, but I just avoid them.


----------



## digger945

Low ESR isn't really that big of an issue unless your powering with less than 5 volts battery anyways, and even then only from a standpoint of battery life, or the lack thereof.
 Where in Chicago are you, and do you live close to Ray Samuels? I live close to South Bend, IN.


----------



## Pars

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *digger945* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Low ESR isn't really that big of an issue unless your powering with less than 5 volts battery anyways, and even then only from a standpoint of battery life, or the lack thereof.
 Where in Chicago are you, and do you live close to Ray Samuels? I live close to South Bend, IN._

 

I'm in the far-west suburbs, so no, not close to Skokie.


----------



## vvs_75

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tomb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nope._

 

Thanks.


----------



## wnmnkh

I had been too busy to get in here....

 I will use Muse KG for main caps for sigma22, and will use Silmic II on rest.


----------



## Ferrari

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wnmnkh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had been too busy to get in here....

 I will use Muse KG for main caps for sigma22, and will use Silmic II on rest._

 

Nichicon Muse KG are great in PS, I have used them in my σ22. For audio applications, you can't go wrong with Elna Silmic II, a bit pricey however. Also Nichicon Muse KZ is not bad at all, at a relatively lower price.

 A comment about Nichicon Muse *FW* and *FX*. The new *FW* serie (gold body, don't confuse with "Fine Gold") is a replacement for the *FX* serie (green body, out of production). I have used both types in my amps.


----------



## dbfreak

Nichicon *KG Super Through*'s for me on the PS. The difference is night and day. Much better response.


----------



## deuginthesky

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *wnmnkh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I had been too busy to get in here....

 I will use Muse KG for main caps for sigma22, and will use Silmic II on rest._

 

Don't forget the Rubycon ZLH for PSU, very low ESR.


----------

